# Learning the Secrets



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 3, 2015)

I tell all my friends that I am a Freemason and I am often asked a question like "If Freemasonry is good why do you keep it a secret".   After thinking a lot about the question, I have come up with an explanation that I now use as a stock answer.  I would like your opinion on it. It goes like this:

The mystic secrets of Freemasonry are like the secrets of tightrope walking. Everyone knows the secret of tightrope walking is balance. The reason that most people aren't tightrope walkers is not that they do not know the secret, it is because they do not practice enough.

Similarly, the mystic secret of Freemasonry is that you can become a better man if you practice enough. Just as tightrope walking seems amazing to those who refuse to learn it, a true Freemason seems amazing to those who are unwilling to do the work to become one.


----------



## LAMason (Sep 3, 2015)

The only secrets (which they actually are not secret anymore) are the modes of recognition and possibly some of the ritual.  Other areas of study that someone may pursue to become a "better man" are available to anyone that is willing to undertake the study.  I know that a lot of members want to pretend that there is some great enlightenment that comes from going through the rituals and that just is not the case.  It may be the catalyst that cause someone to seek out the information that will help them achieve the goal but that is it.  There are no lessons in Freemasonry (other than perhaps the allegorical use of Masonry tools) that is not borrowed from other philosophies/religions/systems of morality and ethics.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 3, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Becoming a better person is the work of the EA.


I believe it is a lifelong pursuit, regardless of one's degree.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 3, 2015)

The secret is, dawn dish soap cleans the dishes better.
LOL 


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom.


----------



## coachn (Sep 4, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Becoming a better person is the work of the EA.


Yep.  But it is also the Work of every Degree.


----------



## coachn (Sep 4, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Quite so.  So what is the work specific to the FC?


Become a better person, intellectually.


JamestheJust said:


> And what to the MM?


Become a better person, spiritually.


----------



## coachn (Sep 4, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I tell all my friends that I am a Freemason and I am often asked a question like "If Freemasonry is good why do you keep it a secret".   After thinking a lot about the question, I have come up with an explanation that I now use as a stock answer.  I would like your opinion on it. It goes like this:
> 
> The mystic secrets of Freemasonry are like the secrets of tightrope walking. Everyone knows the secret of tightrope walking is balance. The reason that most people aren't tightrope walkers is not that they do not know the secret, it is because they do not practice enough.
> 
> Similarly, the mystic secret of Freemasonry is that you can become a better man if you practice enough. Just as tightrope walking seems amazing to those who refuse to learn it, a true Freemason seems amazing to those who are unwilling to do the work to become one.


I: If Freemasonry is good why do you keep it a secret. 
R: We don't.  But here's a question back at ya: What on God's green earth gave you that crazy idea?


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 4, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Becoming a better person is the work of the EA.





JamestheJust said:


> So what is the work specific to the FC?  And what to the MM?


Subdue, from http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/subdue "to bring under control especially by an exertion of the will"
Perhaps; the work of the EA is to understand and work on ones relationship to their self, 
the work of the FC is to understand and work on ones relationship to their world, 
and the work of the MM is to understand and work on ones relationship to their God.

Thanks for asking the question.  This is something that I have long puzzled over and the above explanation had never occurred to me until just now.  I shall have to try it on and see if it fits.


----------



## hanzosbm (Sep 4, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Subdue, from http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/subdue "to bring under control especially by an exertion of the will"
> Perhaps; the work of the EA is to understand and work on ones relationship to their self,
> the work of the FC is to understand and work on ones relationship to their world,
> and the work of the MM is to understand and work on ones relationship to their God.
> ...



I'm not disagreeing with you at all, but, if the different degrees teach the lessons you've outlined above, why have lessons pertaining to other parts?
For instance, there is a great deal in the EA degree that has to do with one's relationship to the GAOTU and our place in the universe (although one must truly seek it out). 
The steps you've outlined for the 3 degrees would certainly make sense, but I've long been puzzled by the apparent jumble of lessons.  There doesn't seem to be much rhythm or reason to what is taught when.  In fact, I've failed to find lessons more important or more deep than those found in the EA.  Maybe that's because I haven't yet found them, but it'd be pretty tough to top those.


----------



## coachn (Sep 4, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> The work of the FC cannot be properly approached until there is satisfactory progress in the work of the EA.


The only problems faced by someone approaching the FC Work who has not progressed sufficiently in the Apprentice work are a lack of discipline and the lack of proper heart development that could create monsters.


JamestheJust said:


> This is because Nature will not reveal its hidden secrets to those whose thoughts and emotions are dangerous to other intelligences.


LOL!  Have you never watched "the sorcerer's apprentice"?  The secrets were all over the place and so was the lack of discipline.  Nature was truly revealed and grandly unguided.


----------



## coachn (Sep 4, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Perhaps then you would like to tell just one of them - so that we can try it.


Perhaps then you would like to tell us your Affiliation - so that we can try it.


----------



## coachn (Sep 4, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> So the secrets are all over the place in Disney cartoons, ...


Yep.  Haven't you watch Donald Duck in Numberland?


JamestheJust said:


> ...and "Nature was truly revealed" but you cannot say on a public forum until I (the only reader)


LOL!  only... too funny...


JamestheJust said:


> ...can tell you that I belong to a GL recognised by the UGLE and in a lodge originally chartered by the GLoS?  Which I do.


Yep.  Now you're getting it.


JamestheJust said:


> And it hardly seems worth pointing out ...


LOL!  Yep, yet we can all count on you doing it anyway. ;-)


JamestheJust said:


> ...that there is a great overlap between the secrets of a genuine MM and those of a Feng Shui master, a Qi Gung master and an alchemist.


Yup, and you have left far too many important others out in your list.


JamestheJust said:


> Thus there are many secrets published in many forms although often in a grudging manner and hence garbled as well as veiled.


And many many more that are published and on display in plain sight that people do not have the capacity to recognize as such.  These things are hidden in plain sight because the people revealing them know that these things are not SEEN BY the majority, even though these things are right in front of them and have been all the time.  It takes no effort to hide something someone cannot see.


JamestheJust said:


> I have noticed in the past that various posters tell us that the secrets are ineffable and that if they told then we would not understand.


You contradict yourself.  If they are truly ineffable, they could not possibly be told. Such claims hold no credibility.


JamestheJust said:


> I have never however seen any of those posters provide an accurate veiling of any of those secrets - except where copied from the ritual (where the ritual was still reasonably true).


Or perhaps they have been pointing to them all along and you are blind to what they share.  

Stay tuned though, the veils are all over the place and they are lifted by those who do the Work.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 4, 2015)

...


hanzosbm said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you at all, but, if the different degrees teach the lessons you've outlined above, why have lessons pertaining to other parts?
> For instance, there is a great deal in the EA degree that has to do with one's relationship to the GAOTU and our place in the universe (although one must truly seek it out).
> The steps you've outlined for the 3 degrees would certainly make sense, but I've long been puzzled by the apparent jumble of lessons.  There doesn't seem to be much rhythm or reason to what is taught when.  In fact, I've failed to find lessons more important or more deep than those found in the EA.  Maybe that's because I haven't yet found them, but it'd be pretty tough to top those.


Here is a possible explanation.  A human being cannot use their eyeball to directly observe their own eyeball.  It is necessary to use some tool to reflect the image back to the eye.  Perhaps, in a similar way, the self needs something to reflect it's own image back to itself so that it can evaluate itself.  Perhaps contact with the world provides the feedback that tells us who we are, and reverence for deity shows us who we could become.  The disparity between the two showing us the work to be done.


----------



## LAMason (Sep 5, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> I (the only reader) can tell you that I belong to a GL recognised by the UGLE and in a lodge *originally chartered* by the GLoS? Which I do.



Why did you qualify your statement by adding the word "originally"?  Does that mean that it is no longer chartered by GLoS and that you are trying to obfuscate.  You have previously raised concern for your privacy if you disclose the name of your Grand Lodge.  How would simply giving the name of your Grand Lodge compromise your privacy?


----------



## coachn (Sep 5, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> >How would simply giving the name of your Grand Lodge compromise your privacy?
> 
> I have been the subject of the attentions of several brethren that do not take their 3rd degree obligation seriously across several fora while using different names.  You may have observed similar non-fraternal activity on most Masonic fora.


1) To be more Accurate, you have MADE yourself the Subject of Attention due to your Claims.
2) Had you not made such Claims, you would not have become this Claimed Subject.
3) Now that you are the Subject, and by your own hand, you cannot also *Reasonably* Claim Victimhood.
4) Pointing to Members of the Society and Claiming that they do not take the Obligation serious is a red herring.
5) The fact is, the Members of the Society of whom you Claim do not take their Obligations Seriously are in fact Taking their Obligation Seriously and that is the very reason WHY you are the Subject.
6) The fact that you are experiencing this same phenomena in most Masonic Fora is a strong indication that others are indeed taking their Obligations Seriously too.
7) It's odd that you can't do the math on this.  Isn't this one of the 7LAs&Ss that FCs are supposed to Work upon?
8) *One additional point for you to Perpend:* _As you have indicated, it makes no difference what name you use, the results are consistently demonstrating that you have drawn attention to yourself by what you post.  And now that you have that attention, you are claiming to be a victim only because the attention that you have drawn is not what you wanted._


----------



## coachn (Sep 6, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> QED


*<cue up Dr. Phil voice> QFFFS*


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 6, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> >How would simply giving the name of your Grand Lodge compromise your privacy?
> 
> I have been the subject of the attentions of several brethren that do not take their 3rd degree obligation seriously across several fora while using different names.  You may have observed similar non-fraternal activity on most Masonic fora.



And which part of the obligation do you believe them to have violated? Having Masonic communication with a clandestine Mason?

Could I also point out that assuming a fictitious name which many of us connect with the Brother of our Saviour may lead to perceptions about the underlying bases of your posts.


----------



## coachn (Sep 6, 2015)

Glen Cook ↑ 
How would simply giving the name of your Grand Lodge compromise your privacy?


JamestheJust said:


> I have been the subject of the attentions of several brethren that do not take their 3rd degree obligation seriously across several fora while using different names. You may have observed similar non-fraternal activity on most Masonic fora.


Glen Cook ↑ 
And which part of the obligation do you believe them to have violated? Having Masonic communication with a clandestine Mason?

Could I also point out that assuming a fictitious name which many of us connect with the Brother of our Saviour may lead to perceptions about the underlying bases of your posts.


JamestheJust said:


> By their fruits you shall know them.


<sigh> Like so many of your other responses, your latest response doesn't answer the question posed at all.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 6, 2015)

* Proverbs 18:2 m   New International Version (NIV)*

Fools find no pleasure in understanding
but delight in airing their own opinions.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 7, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> * Proverbs 18:2 m   New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> Fools find no pleasure in understanding
> but delight in airing their own opinions.


The great thing about this quote is that you can throw it out in any argument and both sides will think you are supporting them.


----------



## coachn (Sep 7, 2015)

Still not answering the question(s) I see.  <sigh>


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Sep 8, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Does not Soul or even Spirit shine through - showing that you have learned some of the genuine secrets?


Perhaps.  I have difficulty discerning these things.  Mostly I struggle with the burden of my defects.  Ignorance was so much easier, perhaps that is why so many prefer it.


----------



## LAMason (Sep 8, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> By their fruits you shall know them.



Your fruits in this forum are your posts.  Because of those you are known to be delusional.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 8, 2015)

This question always throws me. Our lodges are clearly marked and most Brothers that I know wear something with Masonic symbol(s) on it. We freely talk about our affiliations and charities that we sponsor. Yet, we are a "secret" society?


----------



## BroBook (Oct 8, 2015)

No my brother we are a society with secrets


----------



## coachn (Oct 8, 2015)

BroBook said:


> No my brother we are a society with secrets


...and darn lousy at keeping them too.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, I know. My point is that it amazes me when someone refers to us as a secret society.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I think we are a society that teaches secrets.


----------



## coachn (Oct 8, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I think we are a society that teaches secrets.


Interesting... without revealing any secrets whatsoever, can you recall any secrets, other than modes of recognition, that are things that you learned through your freemasonic training that could not find elsewhere?


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sure, I learned the true secret purpose of morality.  Acting according to moral principles is a secret system that allows the the mind to live more fully in the present moment.  It offers at least three important benefits.  It reduces the accumulation of distracting and destructive emotions like regret, anger, and fear (somehow reminds me of EA).  It frees the mind to find and focus on what is truly important (somehow reminds me of FC).  It lessens the amount of anger and bitterness that people experience in their old age (somehow reminds me, well, you get the picture).  

I'm not saying that you cannot learn these lessons anywhere else, just that I learned them here.  When I looked elsewhere I got the mistaken idea that morality was all about being dead.  It was in Freemasonry that I learned that morality is all about being alive.


----------



## coachn (Oct 9, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> Sure, I learned the true secret purpose of morality.  Acting according to moral principles is a secret system that allows the the mind to live more fully in the present moment.  It offers at least three important benefits.  It reduces the accumulation of distracting and destructive emotions like regret, anger, and fear (somehow reminds me of EA).  It frees the mind to find and focus on what is truly important (somehow reminds me of FC).  It lessens the amount of anger and bitterness that people experience in their old age (somehow reminds me, well, you get the picture).
> 
> I'm not saying that you cannot learn these lessons anywhere else, just that I learned them here.  When I looked elsewhere I got the mistaken idea that morality was all about being dead.  It was in Freemasonry that I learned that morality is all about being alive.


Thank you!  Beautifully stated too.


----------



## coachn (Oct 9, 2015)

> coachn said: ↑
> ..things that you learned through your freemasonic training that could not find elsewhere?
> 
> 
> > JamestheJust said: This is a  rather hard test ...


Perhaps for some, although it is fairly simply for those who have the faculty to communicate concepts that are well thought out.  If you truly did learn things through your freemasonic training that could not be found elsewhere, what would prevent you from communicating these things clearly and succinctly, other then an obligation to do so?


> JamestheJust said: ...as Freemasonry is based on the hidden Secrets of Nature and Science ...


Ah, that is where we differ.  Freemasonry is based upon Theater.  The Premier Grand Lodge was put together as an excuse to host quarterly dinner parties.  Ritual grew up by way of the demands for entertainment.  The only hidden secret is the fact that we are thespians.


> JamestheJust said: and they are revealed by Nature to the worthy.  (Consider for example the unusual natural phenomena observed by Tesla or Schauberger.)


Don't have to.  It's an absolutely unsupported fantasy put forth by conjecture and wishful thinking.


> JamestheJust said: Still there are some secrets that may manifest more obviously in a Masonic context.


So, you believe Masonry and Freemasonry are the same thing.  I do not.


> JamestheJust said: These relate to the connection between the Masonic temple that extends from E to W and N to S and the nearest temple in the heavens.


You are now getting into metaphor and allegory; all of which requires extensive and thorough training to interpret properly.  Did you receive that specific training in a Regular and Recognize Lodge *{and if so, which one(s)}* OR was it merely something that was mentioned and you were left to your own devices to tend to the training on your own?


> JamestheJust said: Some of these secrets are depicted in the EA TB and in HRA.


Actually, no secrets are depicted anywhere upon anything, unless done so illegally.  There might be some symbols put forth somewhere and members might assume that they depict secrets, but secrets are not depicted.  You might gather though that secrets are "alluded to" in some depictions. But "to depict" would be a violation of one's Obligation.

Of course, if you were truly a Regular and Recognized Member, you would not be spouting such nonsense.


> JamestheJust said: One manifestation is an active connection with the BS that can be seen attached to a few lodge buildings.


Another manifestation is the BS actively connected to irregular and unrecognized individuals spouting nonsense.  I'll let you run with the allusion to the depiction.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 9, 2015)

coachn said:


> Interesting... without revealing any secrets whatsoever, can you recall any secrets, other than modes of recognition, that are things that you learned through your freemasonic training that could not find elsewhere?



Masonry has official secrets, but they can be looked up in the library.  So even those modes are available elsewhere.

The unofficial secrets are mostly the sort that they can be shouted from the roof tops and they stay secret anyways because most don't listen, don't understand or similar.

Masonry unites with bonds of sincere friendship men who would otherwise have remained forever at a distance (paraphrase that most will recognize with different wording) - We can find this with a chain of command in the military or within large companies but where other than our fraternity can we find this on the level?  Maybe other fraternities many of which where founded by brothers.

Being among such varied men of high quality has several effects.  We become more open to differences for example.

One fun one is a simple effect of having members across generations but that is not noticed by all - When I was a new Mason I worked to follow the example of the seasoned brothers.  I watch elderly brothers work to set an example worthy of being followed.  As I am currently in the middle between those two generations I work to do both.  This simple system sets up a sort of "arms race" of excellence.  We do a little bit of one-ups-man-ship to be better men.  Our fraternity harnesses the natural human inclination to competition for the better.  Our fraternity teaches a way to harness the natural human inclinations towards cooperation and the natural human inclination towards competition and merges them together.

That's a secret I don't know I could have found anywhere else.  That's a secret that I can shout from the roof tops and it remains a secret anyways.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Oct 9, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Masonry has official secrets, but they can be looked up in the library.  So even those modes are available elsewhere.
> 
> The unofficial secrets are mostly the sort that they can be shouted from the roof tops and they stay secret anyways because most don't listen, don't understand or similar.


It is tough for me to admit this because I do not believe in magic.  But I have become aware that I am now experiencing the world in a way that most of the other people I know do not.  Frankly, it has been a tough adjustment for me and I am not entirely comfortable or happy with the how it feels.  I feel almost like Neo waking up from the Matrix.  What does life consist of?  The things that I used to believe were the most important things in life are starting to seem silly to me.  It is like a newer, deeper reality is opening up before my eyes.

Honestly, I sometimes long for the comfort of my old belief in the necessity of silly, superficial things.  My VSL talks about (I admit that I am no VSL scholar) how hard it is to walk the walk.  I understand that now.  I don't know about you, but if what I am experiencing isn't a secret, I don't know what is.  It may not be a "Masonic" secret, but it was secret from me for most of my life.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 9, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> It is tough for me to admit this because I do not believe in magic.  But I have become aware that I am now experiencing the world in a way that most of the other people I know do not.



People write about Masonic mysticism.  Well, there ya go I figure.  It's available for those do decide to pursue it.  I was not aware that it falls into the laps of some who don't expect it.  It's real isn't it?  Blow away some old thoughts about what reality is.  Whatever that even means.


----------



## coachn (Oct 9, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> No doubt you recall the Biblical injunction about pearls.


Yup, of course, such pearls are too often the very droppings you'd find coming from those swine.


----------



## coachn (Oct 10, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> Life becomes ever more multi-threaded and parallel-processed - of which we may get glimpses in dreams.
> 
> Last year I remember being half-awake from a nap and while conscious that I was on the bed in my room I was also aware I was speaking to several people.  I was explaining some technical matters and in the dream was using words that in this world I have never even heard and certainly do not understand.  And yet it was obvious from my observation of the dream that there I was an expert in some technology that here I do not know even exists.  The sequence lasted about a minute before I lost the connection and was fully back in this world.
> 
> ...


I cannot stress enough how much I truly recognize the deep and fertile nature of your posts.  Thanks for all you do to help hone this valuable ability.


----------



## coachn (Oct 10, 2015)

JamestheJust said:


> > coachn said: ↑
> > I cannot stress enough how much I truly recognize the deep and fertile nature of your posts. Thanks for all you do to help hone this valuable ability.
> 
> 
> It cannot have escaped your attention that I do not write for your benefit, but if you did benefit that would be a bonus.


Fertile Forsooth!


----------



## jermy Bell (Jan 2, 2017)

I've read this whole thread,  and I really thought I was confused before, went from learning secrets to privacy issues of brothers who don't want to identified as a mason. This my thoughts,  yes you can find just about anything on freemasonry on line. I do believe there may be secrets that a lot of us don't know that was lost long ago. ( not like we kept records of everything ). I do take ALL 3 of my obligations seriously,  and I am a very proud master mason. And I wear my light with pride,and don't care who knows or who has a problem with it.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 3, 2017)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> I tell all my friends that I am a Freemason and I am often asked a question like "If Freemasonry is good why do you keep it a secret". .....



I always like simple answers, my response would be, I didn't keep it a secret, I just told you !

Then answer the questions which might follow. If they've researched and ask for the "secrets" I simply say they are how we recognised each other as Freemasons and I've made a promise not to reveal them.. we value honour, if I broke my word and revealed them, I would no longer be fit to have the title "Brother"... and that's got little to do with fellow Freemasons "judging" me but everything to do about being true to myself and my values according to my own conscience..


----------



## LelandC (Jan 4, 2017)

I've no issue with non-Masons knowing our "secrets". My only concern is that they not come to know them from me, as I gave my solemn word that I'd not divulge them. For me it is primarily an exercise in integrity.


----------



## melinda (Jan 9, 2017)

Joining OES, I have been asked what is and when I tell them it's a sub group that uphold the ideals of the Free Masons I am asked if it's a cult or secret organization and things like, you guys rule the government and other odd things. When people give me a hard time saying they are sure I am hiding something, I get them to laugh by saying, we'd take over the government, but we can't even decide what meal we are going to have before the next meeting, so one step at a time LOL! This usually gets them to back down, got this line from a seasoned free Mason and OES member


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 10, 2017)

If we were a true secret society, we'd be invite only and nobody would hardly know we exist.


----------



## coachn (Jan 10, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> If we were a true secret society, we'd be invite only and nobody would hardly know we exist.


And that's the rub.  We're not even a false secret society, much less a society with "secrets".


----------



## Doubleagle357 (Jan 26, 2017)

melinda said:


> Joining OES, I have been asked what is and when I tell them it's a sub group that uphold the ideals of the Free Masons I am asked if it's a cult or secret organization and things like, you guys rule the government and other odd things. When people give me a hard time saying they are sure I am hiding something, I get them to laugh by saying, we'd take over the government, but we can't even decide what meal we are going to have before the next meeting, so one step at a time LOL! This usually gets them to back down, got this line from a seasoned free Mason and OES member


What about those persons that say FM is a cult and they know all there is to know ....but aren't members ...................My response is "If I bite an apple and chew it can they tell me how it tastes?


----------



## melinda (Jan 26, 2017)

I am also member of the Upc, United Pentecostal Church and we are often labeled as a cult so I am use to the assumptions, without joining how will you ever know I say. What's the worst will happen, you don't like it and you quit going on with life without us, your loss 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2017)

Doubleagle357 said:


> What about those persons that say FM is a cult and they know all there is to know ....but aren't members ...................My response is "If I bite an apple and chew it can they tell me how it tastes?



"I pray for your mental healing."  That's my response to them.


----------

